
God's Lonely Programmer (2014) - type0
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnj43x/gods-lonely-programmer
======
type0
Discussion about the article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658283)
and his account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818823)

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=TempleOS](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=TempleOS)

